
"Hooked: How to Build Habit-Forming Products" is free for the next 3 days - Brajeshwar
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HJ4A43S
======
fit2rule
Anyone know if its possible to get this outside the US as a PDF file? I don't
have an Amazon Kindle, nor do I live in the US .. but this sounds like a
fascinating book worth reading..

~~~
ruxkor
You could install the Kindle for PC [1] version, which allows you to buy and
read Kindle Book Editions from Amazon.

[1]:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/kindle/pc/download](http://www.amazon.com/gp/kindle/pc/download)

~~~
fit2rule
Thanks for the tip - is this going to be habit forming, by any chance? :)

------
ctdonath
Thank you, looking forward to reading it.

------
shalalala
Cheers for the free book!

